# Your thoughts on the recent democratically allowed peaceful demonstrations



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

So lets hear our thoughts on the recent peaceful demonstrations and the resulting MURDER of 4 people


----------



## Shnoof (Apr 16, 2010)

3 people, not 4. Anyways, the stupid thing is that the people throwing firebombs don't care about the protest. There is a large population of young guys that are anarchists and like to tag along protests as an excuse to cause violence (koukouloforoi). You will always see the same 20-something year olds wearing hoodies at all the protests that make it to the news (december '08 anyone?). There is a law that protects them if they can make it to school grounds (police are prohibited from raiding a campus) so they tend to retreat there and then blend in with the students (which they might very well be too). But then again, sometimes you need a shocking incident to show you're serious (regarding the protest).


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

4 one of them was pregnant...and who prevented the emergency services from attending the scene?


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

xenos said:


> 4 one of them was pregnant...and who prevented the emergency services from attending the scene?


Care to explain us?
Do you mean that ordinary people knew that people were trapped in the building and could predict that 4 of them would die?
When you watch a football game in a stadium do you know instantly if the decision of the referee was correct and if the player was actually kicked or dived in the penalty area?

For God's shake people, stop believing at the media , the lies that are told everyday distort the situations completely. The only thing you can take for granted if you were not there for yourself is that 4 people died. This is outrageous, 2 years ago the students were protesting against the privatization of the Greek public universities and because of the reporters in the media who depreciated the students accusing them of laziness, the simple people were against the students, they didn't know that they would have to pay fees for the universities and the poor wouldn't be able to have their children educated, all they knew is what the news told them to believe, that the protests were held by a minority of lazy students.

And I am asking you, how many German citizens have seen this video?




 I am preety sure that very few of them have watched this and know that Germany would benefit from a possible underrating of the euro currency as Germany is self-contained and earns a ton of money from exports. But the stupid German media that mock Greek people have brainwashed the Germans and forced them to believe that they are taxed so that the Greeks get by. This is all insane, you can't trust anyone, take everything you see and hear with a pinch of salt bigger than the moon.


----------



## Shnoof (Apr 16, 2010)

The video was quite amusing. He does bring up the banks' involvement in the whole problem (with enthusiasm) and the government's corruption. Like most governments, Greece's is very corrupt. Even when you change political party (there are really only 2, Pasok and New Democracy), nothing changes except who gets the spoils. I didn't understand how corrupt the system was until I did my military service here last year. Basically by the time the money trickles down to actually being used by anyone, there is nothing left. Even the army is pathetically underequipped (almost half the rifles issued didn't even work).


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't personally take part in the demonstrations, but I sympathize with the protesters (obviously not with the people, whether they were anarchists or not, I don't know or care, who started the fire that killed 3 people). The situation is far more complex than the international media portrays, and it is evolving all the time. I read 8 Greek newspapers every day and I still can't keep on top of everything that is happening, I guarantee that watching 10 minutes worth of coverage on BBC or CNN is not going to lead to a good understanding of the issues. Part of my problem is that I'm not an economist and I am having to play catch-up... but my thoughts on the demonstrations (since you asked) are: I sympathize with the demonstrators' point of view, but I can't say I either agree or disagree, since I'm just not well-enough informed on all of the issues (even though I really do try to be). I wish I had taken economics when I was at university


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Rainman.

....Do you mean that ordinary people knew that people were trapped in the building and could predict that 4 of them would die?
ORDINARY PEOPLE do not throw fire bombs, ORDINARY PEOPLE do no walk fully armed for a PEACEFUL DEMONSTRATION, ORDINARY PEOPLE do not prevent the emergency services from going about their duty.
NO I mean that the ****ing idiot that threw the molotov, and the thousands that prevented the emergency services from ALLOWING THEM TO LIVE should be found ....but this will never happen.

The only thing you can take for granted if you were not there for yourself is that 4 people died......AGREED, I WAS there, I have a shop in Filellinon which has so far been robbed, looted and burnt TWICE, and this is only this YEAR!! by so called peaceful demonstrators, I personally was beaten badly by several demonstrators BECAUSE I dressed smartly.

The law that says Police are not allowed onto school properties has long been needed to be repealed, comments above prove that!

Muppets the lot of you!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

rainman said:


> Care to explain us?
> Do you mean that ordinary people knew that people were trapped in the building and could predict that 4 of them would die?
> When you watch a football game in a stadium do you know instantly if the decision of the referee was correct and if the player was actually kicked or dived in the penalty area?
> 
> ...


BTW Rainamn, The bank was open, the windows were not shuttered, do you mean we are now dealing with BLIND petrol bombers who could NOT SEE THIS???


----------

